# callling coyotes, help please!



## iheartgame (Aug 16, 2010)

I just got a foxpro praire blaster for christmas and I'm super excited to take it out. I have never been out calling coyotes before though so please forgive me for my silly questions. First what kind of an area do you look for before you set up? How far from you do you like to put your electronic calling device? How long do you stay in that spot before you move? When you do move how far do you move? What time of day do you like to call best? And what is your favorite call/sound?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You can find them everywhere. I like to find an area with a little elevation so I can see.

I dont put the call more than 20 yds away most the time. That is where they are coming to so you dont want it way out there.

I stay on stand a minimum of 15 minutes but most time I am there for 20 minutes.

How far I move depends on the area. I have been in places that I made a stand every mile down the road.

I call all day long. I have killed coyotes all hours of the day.

My favorite sound is one I dont think everyone else is using. If someone calls a coyote and misses it, the chances of you calling that same coyote with that sound are very, very slim. I have almost every sound that Foxpro makes as well as Johnny Stewart and some others. I use a lot of different sounds.

Have some patience. It may take a couple years to finally get it figured out and call on it. It is a very exciting time when it finally happens.


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

remember start quite and work your way up on the volume.. and most important good luck it can be and is very challenging and its very addictive once you see one but up until you do it can be very dishearting but dont give up itll come all togeather eventually and then its worth all the pain and frustration you have went through (know from personal expericances lol)


----------



## iheartgame (Aug 16, 2010)

reb8600 said:


> How far I move depends on the area. I have been in places that I made a stand every mile down the road.


If you call this much in one area do you use a different sound at each spot or the same one? Or some different and some the same?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It depends on what I think will work. Same sound a lot of the time but if I call the same areas again I will use a different sound. I sent you a message also with some information.


----------



## iheartgame (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks reb!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

iheart, you need to check out cabelas on saturday the 22nd. Tom Austin is doing a seminar there and can answer all your questions. If ya wanna go calling sometime, let me know. I don't know too much but love to call coyotes and i'm always looking for an excuse to get out.


----------



## iheartgame (Aug 16, 2010)

I would love to go to the seminar, however since I just had a baby on December 2nd all I can do right now is get my degree in coyote calling (and other types of hunting I have yet to discover) via the university of google. However, next fall/winter I will be a woman in the woods with a long overdue need to kill something.


----------



## Coyote Hunter (Jan 19, 2011)

I read a lot and watched DVDs then never wait hunting because I didn't know where to go. So, I decided to join a club and got on some private pheasant farm, they had a kill that night so we didn't see them that day. However, that is not to say they didn't see us!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

iheartgame said:


> *I would love to go to the seminar, however since I just had a baby on December 2nd* all I can do right now is get my degree in coyote calling (and other types of hunting I have yet to discover) via the university of google. However, next fall/winter I will be a woman in the woods with a long overdue need to kill something.


Are you having to breast feed the baby or something? :lol: If you're a woman, my apologies.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> iheartgame said:
> 
> 
> > *I would love to go to the seminar, however since I just had a baby on December 2nd* all I can do right now is get my degree in coyote calling (and other types of hunting I have yet to discover) via the university of google. However, next fall/winter I will be a woman in the woods with a long overdue need to kill something.
> ...


My guess would be in the affirmative, Fixed:



> *I will be a woman in the woods* with a long overdue need to kill something.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Are you having to breast feed the baby or something? :lol: If you're a woman, my apologies.


Might be a good idea to read all the posts before speaking. If you had, you would have known.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Fixed only reads 3 lines at a time and that takes him 20 mins. :mrgreen:



yfzduner450 said:


> If ya wanna go calling sometime, let me know. I don't know too much but love to call coyotes and i'm always looking for an excuse to get out.


Sounds like a soft hit to me. Give her a break she just had a baby. :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Are you having to breast feed the baby or something? :lol: If you're a woman, my apologies.
> ...


Thanks all mighty wise one.

Iron bear pretty much hit the nail on the head. The reason I said something is I have a friend who can never do anything, because, "the baby is sick" or some b.s. related to having a baby.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Fixed only reads 3 lines at a time and that takes him 20 mins. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True about Fixed, he also prefers pictures rather than words. 

Iron, if that is considered "hitting on her", then I would be curious what you consider getting to second base involves. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## iheartgame (Aug 16, 2010)

My my boys, I just wanted to learn about coyote calling. :shock:



fixed blade said:


> Iron bear pretty much hit the nail on the head. The reason I said something is I have a friend who can never do anything, because, "the baby is sick" or some b.s. related to having a baby.


My baby is 7 weeks old. So give me a couple of months, then I'll be out. And Im guessing you don't have kids!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> Fixed only reads 3 lines at a time and that takes him 20 mins. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a funny man mister bear!!! I offer to go out calling with anyone, man, women or midget. Don't matter much to me!!! I'd even go calling with you, wink, wink!!!!

ps. I'm married and the last thing i need in my life is another pain in the azz!! I don't know how the polygamists' do it. A piece of azz is hardly worth the headache.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

iheartgame said:


> My my boys, I just wanted to learn about coyote calling. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I have 2 kids, and I've never breast feed one of them. But I did share some of their milk.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> iheartgame said:
> 
> 
> > My my boys, I just wanted to learn about coyote calling. :shock:
> ...


Actually I have 2 kids, and I've never breast feed one of them. But I did share some of their milk. [/quote:39diy03i]

-_O- -_O- :O--O:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> Actually I have 2 kids, and I've never breast feed one of them. But I did share some of their milk.


By that, I take it that you left a little for the baby. :mrgreen:


----------

